# Gladstone(?)



## NoahVail (May 28, 2006)

I'm looking for any information on Gladstone watches.

They have 'Made in Switzerland' on the face, and this particular model has "Permaspring" embossed under the Gladstone brand.

I have been able to find an 'asynchronous' watch for sale under the Gladstone trade name, but I have been unable to find out anything further through Google.

Any assistance/knowledge would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.

NV


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi NV, welcome to the forum









there were a lot of obscure brand names in switzerland years ago (cottage industry), they mostly fell by the wayside, if you could post a picture of the watch & movement, i'm sure someone could help you out.

regards, john.


----------



## NoahVail (May 28, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> hi NV, welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New to this, but here goes (if too big, I'll remove):









Cheers.

NV


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi NV

it's surely a nice watch (case design is lovely) at a guess i'd say it is a 1920's/30' style piece and would be considered a low to medium watch of the period, i have a watch somewhere with the same cross hatching applied.

here's one with faux cotes de geneve (false geneva stripes) a nice watch also but not considered particularly high quality


















sorry i can't be of more help









regards, john


----------

